# Idee für Rohrverschluss ?



## JoergK (15. Juli 2009)

Hi Leutz,

ich grübel schon geraume Zeit, wie ich in meine vorbereitete Leitungen
Zugschieber reinbekomme, ohne den Teich halb leerlaufen zu lassen 

Vielleicht hat jemand DIE zündende Idee ? 

Situation:

Anhang anzeigen SchemaTeichrohr.pdf

letztes Jahr bei der Teichanlage wurden vorsorglich für späteren Filteranschluß
Leitungen für Bodenablauf, Seitenablauf und Skimmer eingebaut.
Die wurden über die Wasseroberfläche geführt und verschlossen (Gelb)

So weit, so gut, jetzt würde ich gerne das Gelbe durch die grünen Zugschieber
ersetzten, aber wie, ohne die ersten 40 cm Wasser abzulassen  

Ich hab schon überlegt, einen Schaumstoffpfropfen reinzuschieben, oder 'nen Luftballon oder so was, damit zumindest nicht soooo viel Wasser kommt.

Jemand eine gute Idee ? 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Eckentaler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Idee für Rohrverschluss ?*

hatte selbe Situation

Deckel vom BA umgedreht auf den BA drauf, 2 Steine drauf

dicht

verstanden??


----------



## marcus18488 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Idee für Rohrverschluss ?*

Hallo,

wenn du einen Sanitärbetrieb gut kennst, der soll  dir seine Vereisungsanlage für Rohre ausleihen. Einfach Vereisen, dann fliest kein Wasser mehr und du kannst in Ruhe arbeiten

Lg Marcus


----------



## JoergK (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Idee für Rohrverschluss ?*

Servus Namensvetter 

hey, die Idee ist nicht schlecht 
von innen, daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht  

Muss ich mal 'nen kleinen Tauchgang einplanen und hoffen, dass mich keiner meiner 10 __ Frösche attackiert... 

 

Mal sehen, vielleicht wird's ja noch mal Badewetter dieses Jahr.

An den Seitenablauf müsste ich eigentlich so drankommen, der ist mit 4 Schrauben zu.
In den Skimmeranschluß müsste doch eigentlich ein 110er HT-Stück mit Deckel passen, oder 

Na, da geh ich morgen im Hellen mal peilen..

Danke und Gruß

Jörg


----------



## JoergK (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Idee für Rohrverschluss ?*

Hi Marcus



marcus18488 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn du einen Sanitärbetrieb gut kennst, der soll  dir seine Vereisungsanlage für Rohre ausleihen. Einfach Vereisen, dann fliest kein Wasser mehr und du kannst in Ruhe arbeiten
> 
> Lg Marcus



jo daran hab ich auch schon gedacht.
Wir haben im Betrieb so'n Teil, bei dem hört's aber bei 2"-Rohren auf.

Eine DN70er Druckluftleitung kriegt die Kiste schon nicht mehr dicht.
und dann erst 'ne 100er 

Ich frag trotzdem mal bei meinem GWH-Fuzzi, vielleicht hat der was besseres.

Danke und Gruß

Jörg


----------



## simon (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Idee für Rohrverschluss ?*

hallo jörg
evtl kennste nen kanallreiniger die haben so aufblasbare gummiteile wie ne art luftbalon damit wirds 100%dicht
gruss simon


----------



## JoergK (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Idee für Rohrverschluss ?*

Hi Simon,

DAS war der entscheidende Tipp! 

(da war eine meiner Ideen mit dem Luftballon doch nicht ganz so dumm...)

Habe mal ein bischen rumtelefoniert und kann mir bei Bedarf z.B. so ein Ding hier ausleihen.

Wenn man die richtigen Fachbegriffe kennt, findet man's auch im I-Net 

'Rohrblase', 'Dichtkissen', 'Kanalblase', Absperrblase da soll man draufkommen...:crazy

Jetzt müssen nur noch die Zugschieber bei, dann kann es losgehen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## lollo (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Idee für Rohrverschluss ?*

Hallo Jörg,

wenn du einen alten Fußball, besser noch Handball rumliegen hast, die Blase eignet sich hervorragend dafür.


----------



## jora (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Idee für Rohrverschluss ?*

Hallo,

könnte mir jemand mitteilen, wie das mit einer Fußballblase funktioniert?

Wie bekomme ich die Luft später aus der Blase, wenn diese ca. 10-20 cm im Rohr liegt? Fotos wären toll. 

Mein Teich ist jetzt soweit fertig, dass ich wahrscheinlich morgen Wasser einlaufen lassen könnte. Nur kommt mein TF erst nächste Woche. Ich wollte trotzdem schon Wasser rein füllen, damit sich die Temperatur etwas angleichen kann. Deshalb müssen die beiden Rohre für die BA verschlossen werden.

Also bitte helft mir auf die Sprünge.:beeten


----------



## Vampyr (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Idee für Rohrverschluss ?*

Hi jörg,
ganz einfach indem man nen Schlauch wie auch auf dem Bild dranmacht.
Blase rein => aufpumpen => dicht
Luft ablassen => Blase raus => wieder frei

Alles klar?


----------



## jora (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Idee für Rohrverschluss ?*

Hallo Vampyr,

sorry, aber irgendwie stehe ich auf dem Schlauch.
Habe ich immer noch nicht ganz kapiert. 

Meinst du das Bild mit der Absperrblase für € 59,- ???

Dann müsste man das Ventil der Blase also rausnehmen und dafür ein Loch reinschneiden. In dieses kommt dann ein Schlauch mit einem Ventil (wo bekommt man sowas)?


----------



## Vampyr (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Idee für Rohrverschluss ?*

ja genau jörg.
Man könnte an den Ball wie gesagt einen Schlauch dranmachen. Ich dachte da eher an diese Ballpumpnadeln, die ins Ventil gestopft werden und daran einen Schlauch festmachen.

Willst du das ´nur einmal machen, kauf dir bei kick oder sonstwo nen Ball für 1-2€, pumpe ihn etwas auf und guck, ob er passt. dann pumpst du solange auf, bis er recht straff rein geht. Bekommst du ihn so nichtmehr raus, nimmst du dir ein messer und hast mal eben 1-2€ in den Sand gesetzt.


----------



## jora (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Idee für Rohrverschluss ?*

Habe das Problem, dass ich das Rohr erst absperren muss, damit ich dann später den TF einbauen kann. Hierbei werden auch Winkel und Zugschieber verbaut. Daher befürchte ich, dass ich an den Ball so ohne weiteres nicht mehr rankomme.


----------



## koifischfan (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Idee für Rohrverschluss ?*

Die Blase mußt du aber unten reinmachen, ob kommt ja der Schieber davor. Dann kannst du aber auch einen alten Lappen nehmen.

Oben klebst du ein Stück KG 100 an den Schieber, am Rohr zum Bodenablauf darf sich auch Dichtung befinden. Das ganze verbindest du mit einer Muffe.


----------



## Vampyr (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Idee für Rohrverschluss ?*

Hast du mehrere Zuläufe die sich zu einem großen vereinen, Jörg? Wenn nicht, kannst du einfach den Einlauf teichseitig verschließen und kommst da auch wieder genauso ran.

Andernfalls bleibt nur die Variante mit dem Schlauch.


----------



## jora (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Idee für Rohrverschluss ?*

Hallo,

wie gesagt, handelt es sich um die beiden Bodenabläufe. Da komme ich teichseitig nicht so leicht dran, wenn Wasser im Teich ist. 

Die Leitungen laufen in der Filterkammer in die Sammelkammer des Trommelfilters. Die Zugschieber werden direkt an den Filter gebaut. Geht leider aus Platzgründen nicht anders.

Möchte daher die beiden Rohre der BA's in der Filterkammer verschließen, bis ich den Filter anschließen kann. Dann müsste der "Verschluß" durch zwei Winkel über die Sammelkammer rausgeholt werden.


----------



## Vampyr (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Idee für Rohrverschluss ?*

dann leg doch einfach was gummiartiges, dichfähiges über die BAs und fixiere es mit etwas schwererem. Dann lässt du filterseitig etwas wasser ab bzw saugst es ab und die dichtung wird vom Wasser in Position gedrückt.
nachher wasser auffüllen und dichtungen entfernen.
Oder scheust du dich vor nem kleinen Tauchgang zu den BAs? Dann bleibt dir nur die angesprochenen Schlauchlösung


----------



## JoergK (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Idee für Rohrverschluss ?*

Hi Namensvetter, 

Guck Dir mal mein Schema im ersten Post an.
Genau so könntest Du es bei Dir auch machen, mit 'nem Winkel nach oben über die Wasseroberfläche verlängern.

Kommt dann Dein Filter, leihst Du Dir von 'ner Sanitärfirma, 'nem Kanalbauunternehmen,
der Feuerwehr oder den Abwasserleuten Eurer Gemeinde  zwei 'richtige' Verschlüsse.
Einer der genannten hat sicher so ein Teil 

Versuche mit 'nem Lappen oder provisorisch an Bälle geflickte Schläuche
würde *ich* nicht machen  

Stell Dir vor:
- Du stehst in der Grube,
- hantierst mit dem Filter,
- versuchst, die beiden Zugschieberstutzen in die Rohrmuffen zu bugsieren,
- das Zeug ist störrisch und wehrt sich  :crazy

.... und dann flutscht Dir so ein Provisorium raus...

Du glaubst gar nicht, welche Mengen Wasser aus einem 100er KG-Rohr
in kürzester Zeit schießen 

Gruß Jörg


----------

